# Patrol Dress



## Maxman1 (Sunday at 17:43)

What are the specific rules for wearing patrols? I have a set (the previous owner was a Warrant who served in Korea, so I need to have the crown and ribbons removed and my hooks sewn on; I'll get to it soon, it's only been two years). The pants have two stripes for some reason but I think I can get one stripe removed.

For headdress, do I need a forage cap or is a beret fine for line infantry?

The dress regs also say in hot weather, army pers can wear the Navy white high collar tunic with midnight blue shoulder boards and the blue pants. I assume rank should be gold on white, is it worn on both sides with Canada shoulder titles or only the right with no shoulder title?


----------



## Remius (Sunday at 17:57)

Maxman1 said:


> What are the specific rules for wearing patrols? I have a set (the previous owner was a Warrant who served in Korea, so I need to have the crown and ribbons removed and my hooks sewn on; I'll get to it soon, it's only been two years). The pants have two stripes for some reason but I think I can get one stripe removed.
> 
> For headdress, do I need a forage cap or is a beret fine for line infantry?
> 
> The dress regs also say in hot weather, army pers can wear the Navy white high collar tunic with midnight blue shoulder boards and the blue pants. I assume rank should be gold on white, is it worn on both sides with Canada shoulder titles or only the right with no shoulder title?


Does your unit have standing orders?  Maybe check those in regards to specifications.


----------



## winds_13 (Sunday at 18:07)

You'll probably want to start reading the Canadian Army Dress Instructions, published somewhat recently. Patrol Dress is also referred to as 1C (Ceremonial Patrol Dress) and 1D (Undress).






						Canadian Army Dress Instructions - Canada.ca
					

CA Dress and Ceremonial




					www.canada.ca
				




As Remius suggested, you should also look into if your unit/regiment has its own standing orders. There is quite a bit of variation between infantry regiments. Is there a specific occasion that you are looking to wear patrols, such as a wedding? (There is a table of correct orders of dress for different types of events in Chapter 5).


----------



## Maxman1 (Sunday at 20:07)

winds_13 said:


> You'll probably want to start reading the Canadian Army Dress Instructions, published somewhat recently. Patrol Dress is also referred to as 1C (Ceremonial Patrol Dress) and 1D (Undress).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I have already gone over the dress regs. It states for headdress, a beret or forage cap is appropriate, the universal army pattern for trousers is a 4.4 cm stripe, but infantry are to have a 0.6 cm stripe (trousers are the same for full dress, undress/patrols and mess kit). Rank insignia is in Chapter 3, and the white tunic is the same as the blue or other patrols (right side only, no Canada flash), except on a white backing.

The variation is mainly based on what type of infantry a regiment is classed as. Rifles and highlanders for example wear green coats instead of blue. My regiment uses the standard pattern jacket with blue cuffs (we're a pretty nondescript unit).

Some regiments have their own way of handling Master Corporal insignia (such as pinning a collar dog over the hooks, or having Privates wear no insignia, Corporals wear one hook, Master Corporals wear two), but mine does not. I've noticed all the officers with patrols have gold braids on the shoulder boards.

Mostly I'll wear them to dinners. Most of the sergeants/warrants and a few officers have patrols they wear to dinners or levee.


----------



## winds_13 (Sunday at 22:14)

Maxman1 said:


> Yes, I have already gone over the dress regs. It states for headdress, a beret or forage cap is appropriate, the universal army pattern for trousers is a 4.4 cm stripe, but infantry are to have a 0.6 cm stripe (trousers are the same for full dress, undress/patrols and mess kit). Rank insignia is in Chapter 3, and the white tunic is the same as the blue or other patrols (right side only, no Canada flash), except on a white backing.
> 
> The variation is mainly based on what type of infantry a regiment is classed as. Rifles and highlanders for example wear green coats instead of blue. My regiment uses the standard pattern jacket with blue cuffs (we're a pretty nondescript unit).
> 
> ...


Well, best course of action may be to consult with the RSM. If others in your unit already wear patrols, then there "should" be some sort of direction that has already been provided on proper wear, such as in Regimental Standing Orders.


----------



## ueo (Yesterday at 10:26)

winds_13 said:


> Well, best course of action may be to consult with the RSM. If others in your unit already wear patrols, then there "should" be some sort of direction that has already been provided on proper wear, such as in Regimental Standing Orders.


Really guys, the CAF is being relegagated to a boy scout troop and you are worried about a uniform that should have died years ago. Most RSMS joined just befor lunch yesterday.


----------



## Remius (Yesterday at 10:29)

ueo said:


> Really guys, the CAF is being relegagated to a boy scout troop and you are worried about a uniform that should have died years ago. Most RSMS joined just befor lunch yesterday.


So this question the OP had is a no go here? In the uniform thread?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (Yesterday at 13:36)

ueo said:


> Really guys, the CAF is being relegagated to a boy scout troop and you are worried about a uniform that should have died years ago. Most RSMS joined just befor lunch yesterday.



Seeing as he came here looking for information on Patrol Dress, I imagine it is of importance to him and his unit to seek and obtain clarification. 

That isn't going to impede or enhance our Strategic capacity anymore than the Recruiting thread does.


----------



## dimsum (Yesterday at 21:21)

.


----------



## dimsum (Yesterday at 21:21)

ueo said:


> Really guys, the CAF is being relegagated to a boy scout troop and you are worried about a uniform that should have died years ago. Most RSMS joined just befor lunch yesterday.


Show us on the doll where the Patrols hurt you...


----------



## quadrapiper (Today at 09:50)

ueo said:


> Really guys, the CAF is being relegagated to a boy scout troop and you are worried about a uniform that should have died years ago.


Given units are still maintaining patrols, that suggests at least some fondness for the things, which flags _ancient high-collared wool kit_ as a morale/retention item. Removing an item that at least some personnel are attached to (and which doesn't seem to be the subject of complaints), and which costs the Crown either little or nothing, is a bit of an own goal.


----------



## dimsum (Today at 11:15)

quadrapiper said:


> Given units are still maintaining patrols, that suggests at least some fondness for the things, which flags _ancient high-collared wool kit_ as a morale/retention item. Removing an item that at least some personnel are attached to (and which doesn't seem to be the subject of complaints), and which costs the Crown either little or nothing, is a bit of an own goal.


I agree it's an "own goal", but more that it's actually unnecessary staff work to remove it.

If no one minds it (I don't know if "fondness" is what I'd say) then there's no issue keeping it on the books.


----------



## quadrapiper (Today at 12:49)

dimsum said:


> I agree it's an "own goal", but more that it's actually unnecessary staff work to remove it.
> 
> If no one minds it (I don't know if "fondness" is what I'd say) then there's no issue keeping it on the books.


That too!

There must be some attachment, somewhere, or units (even noting the role the regimental mafii have in supporting this sort of thing) would have switched to using only No. 1s ages ago.


----------



## dimsum (Today at 13:03)

quadrapiper said:


> That too!
> 
> There must be some attachment, somewhere, or units (even noting the role the regimental mafii have in supporting this sort of thing) would have switched to using only No. 1s ages ago.


Yeah, it's called "we want to look special/different".


----------

